# Il collegio



## Andrea Lila (11 Gennaio 2017)

È il nuovo reality di rai2 nel quale 18 adolescenti sono catapultati nella vita di un collegio degli anni '60. Senza tecnologia e in presenza di regole abbastanza ferree si evidenzia la fragilità estrema di questi ragazzi che, senza le corazze del quotidiano, sperimentano modalità relazionali inedite mettendo in campo strumenti personali e qualità e difetti e atteggiamenti spiazzanti per se stessi in primis.
Ho visto per caso la prima puntata e ora lo sto seguendo: è veramente lo spaccato, seppure con i limiti che una trasmissione porta con sè, di una generazione pazzesca e uno spunto di riflessione per noi adulti che l'abbiamo generata e non protetta abbastanza. 
L'avete vista? Che ne pensate?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> È il nuovo reality di rai2 nel quale 18 adolescenti sono catapultati nella vita di un collegio degli anni '60. Senza tecnologia e in presenza di regole abbastanza ferree si evidenzia la fragilità estrema di questi ragazzi che, senza le corazze del quotidiano, sperimentano modalità relazionali inedite mettendo in campo strumenti personali e qualità e difetti e atteggiamenti spiazzanti per se stessi in primis.
> Ho visto per caso la prima puntata e ora lo sto seguendo: è veramente lo spaccato, seppure con i limiti che una trasmissione porta con sè, di una generazione pazzesca e uno spunto di riflessione per noi adulti che l'abbiamo generata e non protetta abbastanza.
> L'avete vista? Che ne pensate?


Vista ma sono In sala di attesa  
Appena rientro ti scrivo le mie impressioni


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vista ma sono In sala di attesa
> Appena rientro ti scrivo le mie impressioni



In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Buscopann (11 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> È il nuovo reality di rai2 nel quale 18 adolescenti sono catapultati nella vita di un collegio degli anni '60. Senza tecnologia e in presenza di regole abbastanza ferree si evidenzia la fragilità estrema di questi ragazzi che, senza le corazze del quotidiano, sperimentano modalità relazionali inedite mettendo in campo strumenti personali e qualità e difetti e atteggiamenti spiazzanti per se stessi in primis.
> Ho visto per caso la prima puntata e ora lo sto seguendo: è veramente lo spaccato, seppure con i limiti che una trasmissione porta con sè, di una generazione pazzesca e uno spunto di riflessione per noi adulti che l'abbiamo generata e non protetta abbastanza.
> L'avete vista? Che ne pensate?


Mi hai incuriosito. 

Il vero problema dei reali è però che non sai mai dove finisce la realtà è dove comincia il copione 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> È il nuovo reality di rai2 nel quale 18 adolescenti sono catapultati nella vita di un collegio degli anni '60. Senza tecnologia e in presenza di regole abbastanza ferree si evidenzia la fragilità estrema di questi ragazzi che, senza le corazze del quotidiano, sperimentano modalità relazionali inedite mettendo in campo strumenti personali e qualità e difetti e atteggiamenti spiazzanti per se stessi in primis.
> Ho visto per caso la prima puntata e ora lo sto seguendo: è veramente lo spaccato, seppure con i limiti che una trasmissione porta con sè, di una generazione pazzesca e uno spunto di riflessione per noi adulti che l'abbiamo generata e non protetta abbastanza.
> L'avete vista? Che ne pensate?


Visto come già detto ...premesso che mi sembra siamo di fronte a 18 ragazzi tutti o quasi con qualche problema di approccio allo studio, ho percepito anche io una certa fragilità.
Tolti dal loro ambiente familiare, tolti loro alcuni strumenti indispensabili per la socializzazione come il cellulare sono tutti rimasti piuttosto spaesati e increduli 
Ciò non toglie che abbiamo cercato comunque.di ribellarsi subendo."punizioni" più di forma che di sostanza 
Sentirsi calatcalati in una realtà.cime quella.degki.anni 60.dove la figura dell'insegnante era un vero punto di riferimento per adolescenti a cui nel corso del tempo è  stato insegnato che gli insegnanti vanno soprattutto contestati l'ho trovato interessante 
La domanda è  l'ottimo sarebbe una via di mezzo tra queste 2 generazioni e momenti storici a confronto  ?


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi hai incuriosito.
> 
> Il vero problema dei reali è però che non sai mai dove finisce la realtà è dove comincia il copione
> 
> Buscopann


Sicuramente c'è un canovaccio di base sul quale si muovono tutti, ma il tema è interessante comunque. Finalmente qualcuno pone il problema di questa generazione ipertecnologica a livello basico, cioè fruibile da qualsiasi famiglia.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Visto come già detto ...premesso che mi sembra siamo di fronte a 18 ragazzi tutti o quasi con qualche problema di approccio allo studio, ho percepito anche io una certa fragilità.
> Tolti dal loro ambiente familiare, tolti loro alcuni strumenti indispensabili per la socializzazione come il cellulare sono tutti rimasti piuttosto spaesati e increduli
> Ciò non toglie che abbiamo cercato comunque.di ribellarsi subendo."punizioni" più di forma che di sostanza
> Sentirsi calatcalati in una realtà.cime quella.degki.anni 60.dove la figura dell'insegnante era un vero punto di riferimento per adolescenti a cui nel corso del tempo è  stato insegnato che gli insegnanti vanno soprattutto contestati l'ho trovato interessante
> La domanda è  l'ottimo sarebbe una via di mezzo tra queste 2 generazioni e momenti storici a confronto  ?



Uno dei pochi che non aveva problemi con lo studio non ha retto il ritmo delle regole e il modo in cui vengono imposte ed ha abbandonato il collegio. La ragazzina piccolina che pratica la scherma ama prevalere su tutto, difatti è la prima della classe, ma comunque ha rivelato una serie di problematiche che la portano a "dover" primeggiare. 

Gli insegnanti all'inizio venivano del tutto ignorati o sbeffeggiati, as usual dal vivo  spesso e volentieri, però piano piano si sta vedendo che cominciano a far presa sempre di più. Mi è piaciuto quel docente che ad un certo punto ha urlato alla classe che da quando erano lì non avevano fatto altro che parlare di diritti, e che di doveri neanche l'ombra. Indicativo di come vengono cresciuti o comunque dell'aria che respirano.


La via di mezzo non siamo più o meno noi? :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Sicuramente c'è un canovaccio di base sul quale si muovono tutti, ma il tema è interessante comunque. Finalmente qualcuno pone il problema di questa generazione ipertecnologica a livello basico, cioè fruibile da qualsiasi famiglia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si l'insegnante di italiano !!!!!! 

si ma  ma non siamo venuti su benissimo  ad un certo punto ci siamo persi 

si il ragazzino più bravo non riusciva a reggere coloro che li controllano, alcuni hanno molta nostalgia della famiglia, alcuni sono più spavaldi tipo io 17enne moretto ma mi sa che alla prossima lo espellono almeno da quel che ho intravisto nel promo della prossima puntata


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si l'insegnante di italiano !!!!!!
> 
> si ma  ma non siamo venuti su benissimo  ad un certo punto ci siamo persi
> 
> si il ragazzino più bravo non riusciva a reggere coloro che li controllano, alcuni hanno molta nostalgia della famiglia, alcuni sono più spavaldi tipo io 17enne moretto ma mi sa che alla prossima lo espellono almeno da quel che ho intravisto nel promo della prossima puntata



Non mi riappassionavo ad un reality dai tempi di Den Harrow all'Isola dei famosi :rotfl:


[video=youtube;APZz156G5LE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APZz156G5LE[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non mi riappassionavo ad un reality dai tempi di Den Harrow all'Isola dei famosi :rotfl:
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;APZz156G5LE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APZz156G5LE[/video]


:rofl: :rofl: mi ricordo che con gli isolani ruggiva e faceva il macho e poi al serale si sbracava sempre :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2017)

Anch'io ho visto solo il primo episodio.
La sfacciataggine ostentata fa da contraltare a una fragilità che li fa sentire come in carcere perché vengono serviti fegato, trippa, lingua.


----------



## Buscopann (15 Gennaio 2017)

Ho visto un pezzo di una puntata (quella in cui hanno deciso di non fare lezione inscenando una sorta di ammutinamento).
Sinceramente non mi ha appassionato.  Mi è sembrato (come scrivevo prima) un po' tutto finto. Forse sono io molto prevenuto nei riguardi dei reali. .boh..

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho visto un pezzo di una puntata (quella in cui hanno deciso di non fare lezione inscenando una sorta di ammutinamento).
> Sinceramente non mi ha appassionato.  Mi è sembrato (come scrivevo prima) un po' tutto finto. Forse sono io molto prevenuto nei riguardi dei reali. .boh..
> 
> Buscopann


Vabbe mi sembra chiaro che un reality ha una componente costruita a tavolino pero il fastidio dei ragazzi per alcune abitudini anni 60  secondo me è proprio reale


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ho visto un pezzo di una puntata (quella in cui hanno deciso di non fare lezione inscenando una sorta di ammutinamento).
> Sinceramente non mi ha appassionato.  Mi è sembrato (come scrivevo prima) un po' tutto finto. Forse sono io molto prevenuto nei riguardi dei reali. .boh..
> 
> Buscopann


Quel pezzo lì secondo me è stato il peggiore di tutte e due le puntate; anche a me è sembrato molto artefatto e pilotato ad arte. Cerco di prendere l'essenza del programma che sono certa riscuoterà un successone nel tempo. Per me ci sarà la fila di genitori che vorranno far provare il brivido del collegio ai loro ragazzi e anche gli adolescenti stessi, figli della cultura del narcisismo imperante e adepti del culto del sè a tutti i costi, non vorranno perdersi l'occasione di emergere in tv.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Quel pezzo lì secondo me è stato il peggiore di tutte e due le puntate; anche a me è sembrato molto artefatto e pilotato ad arte. Cerco di prendere l'essenza del programma che sono certa riscuoterà un successone nel tempo. Per me ci sarà la fila di genitori che vorranno far provare il brivido del collegio ai loro ragazzi e anche gli adolescenti stessi, figli della cultura del narcisismo imperante e adepti del culto del sè a tutti i costi, non vorranno perdersi l'occasione di emergere in tv.


Invece che l'isola dei famosi, il collegio degli aspiranti emergenti ?


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Invece che l'isola dei famosi, il collegio degli aspiranti emergenti ?



Uff, tutto pò esse di 'sti tempi 

A proposito, ricomincia pure l'isola. Mi dicono che madre e figlia Marchi saranno fra gli isolani. Due domande: 1) ma non erano in galera? 2) ma le retribuiranno pure per presenziare?. Anzi tre: ma precisamente che tipo di messaggio educativo si intende propagare al popolo che assisterà alla trasmissione, che puoi essere delinquente all'ennesima potenza e comunque avrai una chance nella vita? Grandiosi alla rai.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Uff, tutto pò esse di 'sti tempi
> 
> A proposito, ricomincia pure l'isola. Mi dicono che madre e figlia Marchi saranno fra gli isolani. Due domande: 1) ma non erano in galera? 2) ma le retribuiranno pure per presenziare?. Anzi tre: ma precisamente che tipo di messaggio educativo si intende propagare al popolo che assisterà alla trasmissione, che puoi essere delinquente all'ennesima potenza e comunque avrai una chance nella vita? Grandiosi alla rai.


Ma non mi sembra la faccia la rai, Mediaset se non erro, condurrà la marcuzzi e pare bettarini :rotfl: inviato dall'isola 

comunque il problema non si sposta  sempre diseducativo è
ormai sono rassegnata al Trash e ai furbetti del quartierino :facepalm:che società de mierda !!!!! :mexican:
ma se me ne capita sotto mano uno " je meno " :carneval:


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non mi sembra la faccia la rai, Mediaset se non erro, condurrà la marcuzzi e pare bettarini :rotfl: inviato dall'isola
> 
> comunque il problema non si sposta  sempre diseducativo è
> ormai sono rassegnata al Trash e ai furbetti del quartierino :facepalm:che società de mierda !!!!! :mexican:
> ma se me ne capita sotto mano uno " je meno " :carneval:


Vabbè, grandiosi a mediaset :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Vabbè, grandiosi a mediaset :rotfl:


Una  brutta china 

se non erro a striscia la notizia Ricci ha avviato un sondaggio con interviste per vedere tra il popolo chi è d' accordo con questa scelta e il 99,99% non è d'accordo


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Una  brutta china
> 
> se non erro a striscia la notizia Ricci ha avviato un sondaggio con interviste per vedere tra il popolo chi è d' accordo con questa scelta e il 99,99% non è d'accordo


Non ne sapevo nulla; ne parlavano ieri sera a cena. Argomenti culturali, noi eh :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non ne sapevo nulla; ne parlavano ieri sera a cena. Argomenti culturali, noi eh :rotfl:


Beh in un certo senso sì considerato che la nostra cultura ormai è : corona, le marchi, i figli di papà vari ect ect


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2017)

Lo scopo della TV da ormai trent'anni è solo vendere spazi pubblicitari.
Le risse e la conflittualità ottengono audience e di conseguenza pubblicità, quindi rendono.
Anche il linguaggio pubblicitario è adeguato alle capacità di comprensione dei consumatori.


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbe mi sembra chiaro che un reality ha una componente costruita a tavolino pero il fastidio dei ragazzi per alcune abitudini anni 60  secondo me è proprio reale


Diciamo che a certe regole degli anni 60 faremmo decisante fatica ad accettarle pure noi :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Diciamo che a certe regole degli anni 60 faremmo decisante fatica ad accettarle pure noi :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


 in effetti l'olio di fegato di merluzzo lo ingurgiterei male


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> in effetti l'olio di fegato di merluzzo lo ingurgiterei male


Evito di fate la battuta che ho pensato..per una volta mi faccio scrupoli pure io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ho letto genitori su fb (non li frequento :carneval che si lamentano che al figlio al LICEO venga richiesto di studiare :facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Evito di fate la battuta che ho pensato..per una volta mi faccio scrupoli pure io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Eh no no la battuta la voglio 

Volevo sapere se mi piace il pesce ?


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh no no la battuta la voglio
> 
> Volevo sapere se mi piace il pesce ?


No..pensavo...che a ingurgitare sarà capitato anche di peggio dell'olio di fegato di merluzzo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No..pensavo...che a ingurgitare sarà capitato anche di peggio dell'olio di fegato di merluzzo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


ma nel primo caso è  volontario ...nel secondo no  

si apre una sezione porno ?che tanto io e te si finisce sempre a parlare di ste cose :rofl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto genitori su fb (non li frequento :carneval che si lamentano che al figlio al LICEO venga richiesto di studiare :facepalm:


Tanto, guarda, si sta perdendo l'abitudine col beneplacito della buona scuola. Vedi l'alternanza scuola-lavoro che sottrae centinaia di ore di lezione e che dall'anno prossimo toglierà la terza prova alla maturità proprio a favore del percorso alternanza che le attuali terze-quarte stanno facendo. Io non sono d'accordo per nulla.


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma nel primo caso è  volontario ...nel secondo no
> 
> si apre una sezione porno ?che tanto io e te si finisce sempre a parlare di ste cose :rofl:


Vabbè..tu mi fai gli assist..sai che poi io non so resistere :carneval:

Buscopann

Ps  [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]..apri Porno Cappuccini  per me, Fiammetta e altri menti insuinate  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè..tu mi fai gli assist..sai che poi io non so resistere :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> Ps  @_perplesso_..apri Porno Cappuccini  per me, Fiammetta e altri menti insuinate  :rotfl::rotfl:


Menti insuinate  ? 

Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Menti insuinate  ?
> 
> Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah


Come alternativa a Porno Cappuccini...si potrebbè chiamare la stanza MAREMMA MAIALA :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè..tu mi fai gli assist..sai che poi io non so resistere :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> Ps  @_perplesso_..apri Porno Cappuccini  per me, Fiammetta e altri menti insuinate  :rotfl::rotfl:


poi però non me la lasciate vuota, spero.  la sezione, intendo


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Come alternativa a Porno Cappuccini...si potrebbè chiamare la stanza MAREMMA MAIALA :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Maremma maiala lo dico spesso :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi però non me la lasciate vuota, spero.  la sezione, intendo


Nomina anche un addetto alle pulizie..sarà un lavoraccio :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Nomina anche un addetto alle pulizie..sarà un lavoraccio :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


ti offri volontario, vero?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> poi però non me la lasciate vuota, spero.  la sezione, intendo


Ci pensiamo noi ( [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] e [MENTION=4948]PresidentLBJ[/MENTION] li voglio come animatori :carneval


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ci pensiamo noi ( [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] e [MENTION=4948]PresidentLBJ[/MENTION] li voglio come animatori :carneval


Vedo bene anche [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION]

Ci vorrebbe anche qualche inquisitore però. Ma sono scomparsi tutti accidenti


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti offri volontario, vero?


Per 2000 euro al mese passo anche la cera :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vedo bene anche @_Ginevra65_
> 
> *Ci vorrebbe anche qualche inquisitore però. *Ma sono scomparsi tutti accidenti


:rotfl::rotfl: Perché volevi provare il bdsm ? 

Ma certo possono partecipare tutti


----------



## perplesso (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Per 2000 euro al mese passo anche la cera :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


dai la cera, togli la cera

dai la cera togli la cera


----------



## ilnikko (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè..tu mi fai gli assist..sai che poi io non so resistere :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> Ps  @_perplesso_..apri Porno Cappuccini  per me, Fiammetta e altri menti insuinate  :rotfl::rotfl:





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Menti insuinate  ?
> 
> Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah





Buscopann ha detto:


> Vedo bene anche @_Ginevra65_
> 
> Ci vorrebbe anche qualche inquisitore però. Ma sono scomparsi tutti accidenti


Mi ha cercato qualcuno ?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Mi ha cercato qualcuno ?


No


----------



## ilnikko (17 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ilnikko (17 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No





ilnikko ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ok...stasera cucino io. Andata.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Mi ha cercato qualcuno ?


Vuoi entrare nel club ?


----------



## Nocciola (17 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ok...stasera cucino io. Andata.


Bravo vedo che hai capito 


Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vuoi entrare nel club ?


.
A te invece devo ancora spiegare due cose


----------



## ilnikko (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vuoi entrare nel club ?


ma de che...ssshhhhhh m'ha già beccato


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bravo vedo che hai capito
> 
> 
> .
> A te invece devo ancora spiegare due cose


Ma anche tu entri nel CLUB  e teniamo fuori il perpli :rotfl:


ilnikko ha detto:


> ma de che...ssshhhhhh m'ha già beccato


ammazza altro che TATA LUCIA


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vedo bene anche [MENTION=6868]Ginevra65[/MENTION]
> 
> Ci vorrebbe anche qualche inquisitore però. Ma sono scomparsi tutti accidenti


 ma io che ruolo avrei, l'addettata alle pulizie?  

Te la sto servendo su un piatto d'argento


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma io che ruolo avrei, l'addettata alle pulizie?
> 
> *Te la sto servendo su un piatto d'argento*


Cosa? La battuta o qualcos'altro? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> ma de che...ssshhhhhh m'ha già beccato


Hai voluto la bicicletta..e mò pedali (senza sellino) 

Buscopann


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cosa? La battuta o qualcos'altro? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


 ma vedi tu! Domani mattina voglio il porno cappuccino:tette:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma vedi tu! Domani mattina voglio il porno cappuccino:tette:


L'ho già preparato :carneval:







BuscoBar


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'ho già preparato :carneval:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  e il cornetto?


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e il cornetto?


Appena sfornati







Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Appena sfornati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbè vanno bene pure le baguette ah ah ah ah


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Appena sfornati
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè vanno bene pure le baguette ah ah ah ah


  forse baguette meglio per dimensione , che dici Fiammetta?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> forse baguette meglio per dimensione , che dici Fiammetta?


Queste baguette mi sembrano appropriate e per dimensione e per forma :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Io credo che l'o.t. avvenga quando l'argomento è noioso o fastidioso o disturbante.
Così come gli studenti disturbano quando provano un disagio.
Per questo a me irrita sempre perché ci sono decine di thread aperti eppure si devia ugualmente.
Vi sembra che avvenga quando sembra a me.


----------



## Buscopann (18 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che l'o.t. avvenga quando l'argomento è noioso o fastidioso o disturbante.
> Così come gli studenti disturbano quando provano un disagio.
> Per questo a me irrita sempre perché ci sono decine di thread aperti eppure si devia ugualmente.
> Vi sembra che avvenga quando sembra a me.


Io credo che avvenga in genere  (anche se non sempre) quando su un argomento un po' tutti hanno espresso il loro punto di vista e c'è poco altri da aggiungere di entusiasmante..e così si svacca nel cazzeggio che a quel punto è molto più divertente.
Non è una regola..ma spesso succede così 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che l'o.t. avvenga quando l'argomento è noioso o fastidioso o disturbante.
> Così come gli studenti disturbano quando provano un disagio.
> Per questo a me irrita sempre perché ci sono decine di thread aperti eppure si devia ugualmente.
> Vi sembra che avvenga quando sembra a me.


Ma la devianza è  parte integrante di un forum 
Esclusi i forum che si occupano di argomenti molto molto delicati per il semplice motivo che gli Admin ed i moderatori tengono dritta la via 

Mi viene in mente il forum sul narcisismo 
Per esempio


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma la devianza è  parte integrante di un forum
> Esclusi i forum che si occupano di argomenti molto molto delicati per il semplice motivo che gli Admin ed i moderatori tengono dritta la via
> 
> Mi viene in mente il forum sul narcisismo
> Per esempio


Dici sul serio?
Sembra una battuta di Woody Allen.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

A me sembrava che l'argomento si stesse ampliando ai temi educativi.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Ogni anno o un po' di più ci si pone il problema educativo.
Dicevo in un altro thread che sono rimasta colpita dai genitori dell'assassino materiale che, oltre a non essere consapevoli di essere dei sopravvissuti, hanno detto che il figlio era nervoso dopo la confessione e allora gli hanno comprato le sigarette.

Ma quante volte vediamo bambinetti fare capricci insopportabili ed essere premiati con un giochino o le caramelle. Non è uguale?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni anno o un po' di più ci si pone il problema educativo.
> Dicevo in un altro thread che sono rimasta colpita dai genitori dell'assassino materiale che, oltre a non essere consapevoli di essere dei sopravvissuti, hanno detto che il figlio era nervoso dopo la confessione e allora gli hanno comprato le sigarette.
> 
> Ma quante volte vediamo bambinetti fare capricci insopportabili ed essere premiati con un giochino o le caramelle. Non è uguale?


Si ho seguito anche io l'intervista, visibilmente schockati e increduli, mi sono sembrate persone perse, come se fossero state catapultate in una realtà che non gli appartiene : un figlio crudele assassino


----------



## Buscopann (18 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ho seguito anche io l'intervista, visibilmente schockati e increduli, mi sono sembrate persone perse, come se fossero state catapultate in una realtà che non gli appartiene : un figlio crudele assassino


Sì..ma possibile che non ci si accorgano che i calci nel culo a volte sono più educativi delle carezze? 

Cioè. .mi zia amministra una grande Azienda..ai colloqui dice che molti ragazzi si presentano con la mamma ormai...:singleeye:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sì..ma possibile che non ci si accorgano che i calci nel culo a volte sono più educativi delle carezze?
> 
> Cioè. .mi zia amministra una grande Azienda..ai colloqui dice che molti ragazzi si presentano con la mamma ormai...:singleeye:
> 
> Buscopann


Pensa te ... Ste mamme !!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni anno o un po' di più ci si pone il problema educativo.
> Dicevo in un altro thread che sono rimasta colpita dai genitori dell'assassino materiale che, oltre a non essere consapevoli di essere dei sopravvissuti, hanno detto che il figlio era nervoso dopo la confessione e allora gli hanno comprato le sigarette.
> 
> Ma quante volte vediamo bambinetti fare capricci insopportabili ed essere premiati con un giochino o le caramelle. Non è uguale?


 ho fatto la rappresentante di classe per molti anni per i miei figli. Mi sono capitati genitori che giustificavano la maleducazione dei figli nei confronti dell'insegnante perché il bambino di 8  anni si era innamorato.Ed eravamo tutti poco tolleranti. Hai capito!!!


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Gennaio 2017)

Ricordo tanti anni la pediatra del paese, madre di 3 bambine, che passava all'edicola della piazza per prendere il giornale e che quasi regolarmente la riattraversava, sfogliando la rivista, con una delle figlie urlanti al seguito. Se aveva detto no all'acquisto di un fumetto, era no, e se ne fregava dei commenti della gente. Potevano anche buttarsi per terra e mangiare la polvere che lei proseguiva serena. Un mito 

Invece io più volte mi sono trovata  a negare qualcosa, di solito di tipo mangereccio, ai figli, e assistere a qualcuno che provvedeva al mio posto per placare le ire dei bambini. Una volta strappai una lattina di coca dalle mani di mio figlio, regalata da un avventore del bar in cui eravamo, dicendo, mentendo cioè, che era allergico. Passare per una madre insensibile non è il massimo, ma se intraprendo un percorso educativo non tollero che un estraneo si intrometta.


----------



## Piperita (18 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni anno o un po' di più ci si pone il problema educativo.
> Dicevo in un altro thread che sono rimasta colpita dai genitori dell'assassino materiale che, oltre a non essere consapevoli di essere dei sopravvissuti, hanno detto che il figlio era nervoso dopo la confessione e allora gli hanno comprato le sigarette.
> 
> Ma quante volte vediamo bambinetti fare capricci insopportabili ed essere premiati con un giochino o le caramelle. Non è uguale?


Così diventa molto più semplice, evitano il problemino sul momento e si ritrovano il problemone dopo un pò di tempo. Tanto  poi delegano gli altri o le istituzioni...
Conosco una mamma che premia il figlio ogni  cosa che fa bene qualcosa, così si è innescato un giochino  dove il figlio si comporta male in modo da ottenere tutto ciò che vuole


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho fatto la rappresentante di classe per molti anni per i miei figli. Mi sono capitati genitori che giustificavano la maleducazione dei figli nei confronti dell'insegnante perché il bambino di 8  anni si era innamorato.Ed eravamo tutti poco tolleranti. Hai capito!!!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ho fatto la rappresentante di classe per molti anni per i miei figli. Mi sono capitati genitori che giustificavano la maleducazione dei figli nei confronti dell'insegnante perché il bambino di 8  anni si era innamorato.Ed eravamo tutti poco tolleranti. Hai capito!!!


A parte la ridicolizzazione dei sentimenti infantili che c'è nei termini "fidanzatino/a" e similari che vogliono renderli simili ad adulti.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Così diventa molto più semplice, evitano il problemino sul momento e si ritrovano il problemone dopo un pò di tempo. Tanto  poi delegano gli altri o le istituzioni...
> Conosco una mamma che premia il figlio ogni  cosa che fa bene qualcosa, così si è innescato un giochino  dove il figlio si comporta male in modo da ottenere tutto ciò che vuole


:sbatti:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ma poi..con sto Collegio..a che punto siamo [MENTION=2955]Andrea[/MENTION]. Lila?

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

Il reality è finito.
A me ha fatto impressione l'ultimo episodio in cui i ragazzi si sono rivestiti come sono normalmente.
Ovviamente a me fanno schifo le divise, ma li rivelavano della loro età.
Invece con gli abiti attuali sembravano come travestiti da oggetti sessuali.


----------



## Buscopann (29 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il reality è finito.
> A me ha fatto impressione l'ultimo episodio in cui i ragazzi si sono rivestiti come sono normalmente.
> Ovviamente a me fanno schifo le divise, ma li rivelavano della loro età.
> Invece con gli abiti attuali sembravano come travestiti da oggetti sessuali.


Vabbè..ma alla fine un dolescemte (in buona parte dei casi) che cosa vuole se non semplicemente che il mondo si accorga di lui? E attualmente l'unico modo per gridare "Io esisto!" è quello di apparire. Alcuni si travestono da oggetti sessuali, altri si sfigurano il corpo con piercing e tatuaggi. 
Poi ci sono quelli che invece sono convinti di non essere all'altezza e si coprono il più possibile proprio per evitare che ci si accorga di loro. Si nascondono dal mondo.

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè..ma alla fine un dolescemte (in buona parte dei casi) che cosa vuole se non semplicemente che il mondo si accorga di lui? E attualmente l'unico modo per gridare "Io esisto!" è quello di apparire. Alcuni si travestono da oggetti sessuali, altri si sfigurano il corpo con piercing e tatuaggi.
> Poi ci sono quelli che invece sono convinti di non essere all'altezza e si coprono il più possibile proprio per evitare che ci si accorga di loro. Si nascondono dal mondo.
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto
È  una fase che si è  passati tutti quella del volersi basvobdere e del voler "apparire" massima visibilità  
Poi si trova l'equilibrio...in genere


----------



## Buscopann (29 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quoto
> È  una fase che si è  passati tutti quella del volersi basvobdere e del voler "apparire" massima visibilità
> Poi si trova l'equilibrio...in genere


Si..fino alla crisi di mezza età quando torna in voga il leopardato tra le donne e i giubbotti di pelle a frange tra gli uomini :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si..fino alla crisi di mezza età quando torna in voga il leopardato tra le donne e i giubbotti di pelle a frange tra gli uomini :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Odio il leopardato!!!! Bleah


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vabbè..ma alla fine un dolescemte (in buona parte dei casi) che cosa vuole se non semplicemente che il mondo si accorga di lui? E attualmente l'unico modo per gridare "Io esisto!" è quello di apparire. Alcuni si travestono da oggetti sessuali, altri si sfigurano il corpo con piercing e tatuaggi.
> Poi ci sono quelli che invece sono convinti di non essere all'altezza e si coprono il più possibile proprio per evitare che ci si accorga di loro. Si nascondono dal mondo.
> 
> Buscopann


Lo sai che è un commento da vecchio più del mio? :carneval:

Comunque se se li avessi visti saresti rimasto colpito.

Soprattutto perché il resto ha evidenziato la loro fragilità e la loro ignoranza presuntuosa.
Una ragazza romana, incapace di parlare in italiano, non avrebbe voluto andare via perché dalle regole aveva acquisito autostima.


----------



## Buscopann (29 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sai che è un commento da vecchio più del mio? :carneval:
> 
> Comunque se se li avessi visti saresti rimasto colpito.
> 
> ...


Ma certo che son vecchio! Rispetto a loro hai voglia!! 

Ma dico..ma alla fine come la vivranno secondo te sta esperienza se non per il fatto di essere diventate delle piccole star tra i loro amici? Perché alla fine sarà questa l'unica cosa che conta a mio parere


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma certo che son vecchio! Rispetto a loro hai voglia!!
> 
> Ma dico..ma alla fine come la vivranno secondo te sta esperienza se non per il fatto di essere diventate delle piccole star tra i loro amici? Perché alla fine sarà questa l'unica cosa che conta a mio parere


L'effetto di un reality è sempre negativo, a meno che una persona non punti con delle qualità al mondo dello spettacolo.

Quello che mi interessava era lo stato di abbandono in cui si trovano questi ragazzi che, fuori dal reality, vengono accontentati in tutto ricavandone la sensazione di valere poco.


----------

